# Bomb squad robot rescues pet bird



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Bomb squad robot rescues pet bird from crumbling building in Australia - 

http://mdn.mainichi-msn.co.jp/international/news/20051104p2g00m0in035000c.html


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Great link, Terri,

fp


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Lucky*

Bird. Most don't get home safely.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad to hear they took the time and effort to save this pet bird.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Wonderful article Terri.  
Thank you for sharing it with us. 

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Neat story. Maggie


----------

